# Foursquare Jackets



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Looking for some info on Foursquare jackets. Anyone out there wear them? Are they true to size or beyond baggy? Saw really good deals on some of the models and wanted to find out what people thought.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I love foursquare jackets, they look good, are really comfortable and light, have tons of pockets. Just watch out because they do run big.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> I love foursquare jackets, they look good, are really comfortable and light, have tons of pockets. Just watch out because they do run big.


Cool. I'm looking at the Adams, Arroyo, and Steveo models. Now how big is big? I wear an XL cause I like a loose fit but I'd be a L normally. And thanks btw.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, a large would probably be just fine for u, they are pretty long jackets.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I got the Omar jacket in Black Plaidern. It's a shell and I found it to be true to size. Since it's a shell, if you expect to wear an inner fleece layer, I would size up. I haven't tried it though...just got it, have to wait til next season but I expect a lot for 25k waterproof and 10k breathability.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

my michalyra jacket's held up pretty well this last year. Keeps me super warm and dry. they do run big though


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Free US Shipping*

Check out our Prices on Foursquare Outerwear at Suburban Blend

This was my favorite Pattern from last season:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

pockets, check ... subtle design, check ... price, not bad ... durability/quality seaming/zippers/snaps, check other brands ... after 2 years my main zipper busted, i fixed it myself for $10 but it sure was annoying ... next time im going with a down filled, lighter, thinner, more water resistent shell


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> Check out our Prices on Foursquare Outerwear at Suburban Blend


Dude, your FourSquare Yeung pant here (FOURSQUARE Yeung Snowboard Pant - Snowboard Pants - Men's Snowboard Gear - SUBURBAN BLEND - Snowboard - Skateboard Gear and Apparel) is free! I'm gonna order right now if that's the case.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Dude, your FourSquare Yeung pant here (FOURSQUARE Yeung Snowboard Pant - Snowboard Pants - Men's Snowboard Gear - SUBURBAN BLEND - Snowboard - Skateboard Gear and Apparel) is free! I'm gonna order right now if that's the case.


Nevermind...when sizes are out of stock, the price is zero. Sadness. LOL j/k


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, way to make my heart drop....


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Well after all the research for the jacket and I really do thank you guys, I ended up getting this...
View attachment 1534

Burton Hybrid in Rock Salt


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

I've got an Aaroyo jacket that comes with a snap out liner jacket. 
I found the shell is kinda big & loose on it's own but the liner jacket is on the smaller side but still ok.


----------

